# CAI Effectiveness



## 05NYYbluegoat (Jan 16, 2006)

Ive noticed that all of the CAI kits seem to have the air filter under the hood, doest this defeat the purpose? I had a MAC CAI on my mustang(the air filter in the fender well) that worked well, but it doesnt look to me that any of the kits beig offered for the GTO's would be effective. Has anyone experienced any real perf. gains with any CAI?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

05NYYbluegoat said:


> Ive noticed that all of the CAI kits seem to have the air filter under the hood, doest this defeat the purpose? I had a MAC CAI on my mustang(the air filter in the fender well) that worked well, but it doesnt look to me that any of the kits beig offered for the GTO's would be effective. Has anyone experienced any real perf. gains with any CAI?


K&N didn't do too good at trying to keep engine bay heat out, but Lingenfelter's design couldn't be any better designed for the cold air purpose.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

+1 :agree I love mine


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

The GTO is designed to draw cold air into the location of the air box. Putting a filter in there with a good baffle to keep out hot engine air will give you the same performance gains as the filter in the fenderwell on a Mustang.

I don't have any dyno numbers to back up any specific horsepower gains but my SOTP meter says I get better throttle response and slightly better performance at the top end with my Lingenfelter intake.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I bought the K&N for my car but sent it back before taking it out of the box. Read so many negative things about CAI and the GTO that I didn't feel comfortable with the change out. 


JET


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> I bought the K&N for my car but sent it back before taking it out of the box. Read so many negative things about CAI and the GTO that I didn't feel comfortable with the change out.
> 
> 
> JET



It's not the CAI in general. There are good choices and bad choices...just like it is with the shifters for the GTO.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

After hearing what everyone here was saying about the Lingenfelter CAI, I went and bought one and I love it. Haven't had any problems and would recommend it to anyone out there.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

This may be a stupid question....but where is the CAI getting its air from. I think this a moot matter unless fabrication is done to draw in cold air.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Anyone using AEM Brute Force Intake? really thinking about going this route 'cause ya don't have to use oil on the filter.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

When I took the stock air box out, I could see the air is being pulled from behind the headlight primarily. Prior to installing my K&N, I added a larger opening to the fender well to draw air in from underneath (behind the fog light). I also sealed the K&N heat shield with some pipe insulation from Home Depot so it effectively made it and airbox in itself. This has completely eliminated the heat soak problem that is so easy to experience in the Texas summers. I can provide some pictures if you like. There are several other small things you can do to improve the GTO's resistance to heat.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

derf said:


> ...I don't have any dyno numbers to back up any specific horsepower gains but my SOTP meter says I get better throttle response...


I got the K&N and I definatly feel a difference in power and throttle response. I went with K&N cause the company I had credit with only had a K&N application for my GTO. That, plus the emissions remains current (Alaska resident). Bottom line, get what you like and makes you happy! Anything that brings in more "cold" air will help.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I also have the K&N i'm very happy with it.


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

I installed the LPE, and it feels great. It gave the engine a deeper sound too. And I definitely feel better throttle response when I punch it. Easy to install and I got it pretty cheap. $235.:cool

As far as proof of performance, I am waiting to install the exhaust system before I Dyno it. So no definite proof yet.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

We have the K&N CAI with the RK Sport hood and it definately draws the cooler air in.. There was a big diff just doing that and then when we put the SLP L/T's on, man oh man what a ride.....


----------



## BlueBomber (Feb 11, 2005)

Xman said:


> When I took the stock air box out, I could see the air is being pulled from behind the headlight primarily. Prior to installing my K&N, I added a larger opening to the fender well to draw air in from underneath (behind the fog light). I also sealed the K&N heat shield with some pipe insulation from Home Depot so it effectively made it and airbox in itself. This has completely eliminated the heat soak problem that is so easy to experience in the Texas summers. I can provide some pictures if you like. There are several other small things you can do to improve the GTO's resistance to heat.


Xman, i'd like to see pics of this.


----------

